# Diamond Plate/ Dog Waterer



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Found this on the net, thought I'd pass it on

http://www.deer-creek.org/waterer


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

That looks like it will be very hard to clean....


----------



## ripline (Jan 12, 2009)

We just won one of these at a banquet. Can't get into the back storage area at all. Tried to use it and neither of our dogs would touch it. 
oh well, it does work good as a step stool.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

I have the original design in plastic by Kennel Springs and love it. Can't find anyone selling them any more though.


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

Golddogs said:


> I have the original design in plastic by Kennel Springs and love it. Can't find anyone selling them any more though.


Is this the one you are talking about ?

http://www.prairiegrassoutfitters.com/Kennel-Spring-Portable-Water-Bowl.html


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Yes it is although the one shown is a new design with angled corners. Great product and best is it does not splash water out. Rugged too. My wife backed into mine and only cracked teh top splash lip which I fixed with ABS cement. Thanks for the link. I have friends who have been looking for one for quite a while.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i owned an aluminum waterer with the same design from Dunn's in grand junction, tn for twenty plus years. i pulled off and left it sitting somewhere training recently. my dogs never had any problem drinking from it. mine was a great step stool, fair sitting stool, block to put under trailer dolly, wheel chock etc. took it dove hunting everytime, man i miss that thing.

john mc


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.ringneckcountry.com/products.htm

I have used the 1 gallon model from ringneck country for over 5 years. Works great and travels well. It is not hard to clean, just put a drop of dishwashing detergent in the waterer and shake it around with hot water, rinse and shake with clean hot water a couple of times and it is fine. My dogs actually drink from this more often than their regular water bowls when we are not traveling.


----------

